# Anderson Silva vs Mike Tyson



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Had a discussion with some of my buddies who are biased towards boxers while I'm biased toward's MMA fighters. 

If this is off topic then sorry  

Just curious.

Post your reasoning behind what you choose too 

Note - This is a stand-up only. Obviously Tyson would out box him in a boxing ring but think of it this way- street fight Silva vs Tyson who wins and why


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Stand up including kicks/knees?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Stand up only, Anderson wins. 
Boxing, Mike wins.

I think Anderson would hurt Mike in a standup only fight in the octagon with 4oz gloves but would have some difficulties in a ring with 8-10oz gloves.

Obviously Anderson murders Mike with the Thai clinch. It's also really hard to generate power when your opponent throws well timed leg and body teeps.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rastaman said:


> Stand up including kicks/knees?


Yes, everything that is standup goes. Kicks knees clinch ect.

Just not a 'boxing' only match. Pretty much a street fight but with no ground.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Tyson all day.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

tyson is tough enough to walk through kicks to knock anderson out


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Tyson is tough enough to walk through kicks to knock Anderson out



Isn't there a difference between being tough to take a punch (or kick) and then just simply getting knocked out? Like there's a point of how much the head can take before being knocked out.. not sure if it has to do with pain tolerence toughness or chin.

I would say for instance, Hendo has probably the highest rated chin in MMA but he might not have the same pain tolerance as other fighters who don't have the chin level of Hendo.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> tyson is tough enough to walk through kicks to knock anderson out


I think this would happen. Tyson was way bigger and stronger and had an excellent chin. Tyson by left hook KO.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd like to say Silva takes it easily... But Tyson is just enormous... In a kickboxing match, I think Silva has the edge, but if it was a straight boxing match, Tyson likely has it.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rygu said:


> I think this would happen. Tyson was way bigger and stronger and had an excellent chin. Tyson by left hook KO.


How far can an excellent chin take you when you're constantly being hit? Without the padding boxing gloves have as well, like a solid shin shot to the head.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Azumo said:


> How far can an excellent chin take you when you're constantly being hit? Without the padding boxing gloves have as well, like a solid shin shot to the head.


Well if Silva can throw kicks it must be MMA and Tyson with MMA gloves on would only need one punch.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Rygu said:


> Well if Silva can throw kicks it must be MMA and Tyson with MMA gloves on would only need one punch.


You guys do realize there is only about a 5-10% difference in power between boxing gloves and mma gloves right? And that Silva's kicks, knees, and elbows have no padding whatsover? Or that Tyson's method of head movement would make him dangerously susceptible to eating a shin or a knee as he comes in? Or that Tyson wasn't some monstrously big guy? Being shorter than Silva with a lesser reach than Silva and only weighing around 215-220lbs without weight cutting. Size wise this would be little different than Griffin/Silva.

I think - in a kickboxing/muay thai match - the unfamiliar techniques and the precision, speed, and power that Silva throws them combined with some of the best head movement anywhere would give Silva the edge. In a pure boxing match Tyson takes it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Azumo said:


> Isn't there a difference between being tough to take a punch (or kick) and then just simply getting knocked out? Like there's a point of how much the head can take before being knocked out.. not sure if it has to do with pain tolerence toughness or chin.
> 
> I would say for instance, Hendo has probably the highest rated chin in MMA but he might not have the same pain tolerance as other fighters who don't have the chin level of Hendo.


The way I understand it is that flash ko's happen by the nerve that passes through the skull into the jaw gets pinched and it causes you to black out. For this to happen, I'm pretty sure (but not %100), that for this kind of flash ko to happen you have to be able to loosen the jaw to be able to pinch the nerve. I don't see Anderson being able to loosen his jaw and knock him out, I don't see any way Anderson would take him out standing. Pretty much mma Anderson takes him down, standing up Anderson gets knocked out in about 15 seconds even if he hits Tyson with 5 or 6 really clean powerful shots, it's a matter of physics where I don't think Anderson can generate the force required to stop Tyson's movement.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I think it would be pretty even. Anderson would need to keep Tyson at range with kicks etc.

If Tyson got inside then it would likely all be over.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Silva all day. ALL DAY.

Silva in pure stand up would ruin Tyson. Tyson wouldn't have a clue how to handle knees and kicks. He'd get his legs kicked off and finished inside a round.

Pure boxing, Tyson would ruin Silva.

Quite obvious answer(s) imo.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd say Tyson has a better chance to win the standup fight than Anderson to win the boxing match.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

K R Y said:


> Silva all day. ALL DAY.
> 
> Silva in pure stand up would ruin Tyson. Tyson wouldn't have a clue how to handle knees and kicks. He'd get his legs kicked off and finished inside a round.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I told them. They (being my friends) made the argument that if Anderson went in to clinch Tyson could flurry and catch him and that it would only take one punch for him to go down. 

I am on the side of - Tyson isn't trained to handle anything but punches. He wouldn't see a kick coming and would get knocked out Vitor style.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'd say Tyson has a better chance to win the standup fight than Anderson to win the boxing match.


Well duh :laugh: Chances of him winning in a boxing match are so slim. He would win against the Tyson of today but prime wise it wouldn't be even close. 

Anyways, in a regular street fight. Who do you pick?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The smart money is on Anderson but I wouldn't say it's a sure thing. :dunno:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Anderson Silva all day, Silva is a great counter fighter, Tyson will be looking for the kill. Silva has much more tools at his disposal and a six inch reach. If Buster Douglas can KO mike tyson, I'm sure Silva can. Prime Mike Tyson was a beast, but has nothing to offer Anderson Silva. You take Tyson pass three rounds he breaks down.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry guys, but Tyson in his prime would demolish Anderson Silva in a stand up fight. The speed and distance he covered, combined with that power. Andersons best bet would be some sort of matrix jump into triangle choke.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Sorry guys, but Tyson in his prime would demolish Anderson Silva in a stand up fight. The speed and distance he covered, combined with that power. Andersons best bet would be some sort of matrix jump into triangle choke.


You apologise as if you are the bearer of bad news but in reality you are merely offering your opinion. 

A muay thai fighter with good hands is about as good of a matchup you can get against a pure boxer. 

I would be shocked if Tyson was even able to find his range before being finished brutally.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love these. Completely different weight class though. 

Tyson had this inner rage where he liked to hurt people. Honestly I can see both doing major damage against each other. Tyson had one of the best boxing defenses, movement, footwork and speed. Anderson has the knees and kicks which evens it out a bit.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I would expect Silva to win it by keeping his distance and leg kicks.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> *You apologise as if you are the bearer of bad news but in reality you are merely offering your opinion. *
> 
> A muay thai fighter with good hands is about as good of a matchup you can get against a pure boxer.
> 
> I would be shocked if Tyson was even able to find his range before being finished brutally.


That is why I love you Bresk! Came here to post just that haha.

All anyone can do is speculate their opinion. It's a completely hypothetical scenario where there is no definitive right answer. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> I love these. Completely different weight class though.
> 
> Tyson had this inner rage where he liked to hurt people. Honestly I can see both doing major damage against each other. Tyson had one of the best boxing defenses, movement, footwork and speed. Anderson has the knees and kicks which evens it out a bit.


This. How many of you watched Tyson fight in his prime? I don't think this discussion should ever consider Buster Douglas era and after. 
Tyson had indeed the best head movement of the HW division, one of the GOAT in any division. His elusiveness was superb and remarkable. He would protect his head like no one while launching deadly attacks. There's a video out there I can't embed from this device just with these head movement highlights. 
And he would fight multiple round fights as well for his stamina was outstanding. 
I am a big fan of both, and watched both in their primes, so I just don't see a walk in the park for any side, just pointing out Tyson was lightining fast, very elusive and did hit like a mule finding his range with opponents way larger then him.


----------



## The Juggernaut (Aug 24, 2012)

Personally i think Tyson takes this, as much as i love Silva i just cant see him hurting Tyson before he gets knocked out. Tyson has taken shots from Lennox Lewis for 8 rounds when he was old, he had an amazing chin.
I think the biggest difference in this fight would be the strength, to beat Tyson you had to stand your ground and bully him back like Holyfield and Douglas, I just dont see Silva doing this.
Also I know this wont be a boxing match but Tyson is used to taking the harder shots, he has more power than Silva and is quicker in my opinion. I just think this comes down to Tyson be far more physical, remember there were a few people that though that Vitor had a good chance against Silva standing, Just think what Tyson would do. But a great topic and I have enjoyed reading all the posts


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

It depends on which Tyson we're talking about - the pre Buster Douglas Tyson (before the divorce with Robin hood) was an unstoppable monster. He had lightning fast hands, incredible lateral movement, and a very, very solid chin. He also punches like a freight train with both hands. 

Pre-Douglas Tyson finished Anderson Silva inside three minutes. 

Tyson after the second Holyfield fight is a very different story... probably still Tyson - if only because a good big'un will (nearly) always beat a good little'un - but it would be a lot closer.

But as always, it's not a fair comparison because they compete in different sports.

As a mater of interest - how many people on this forum ever saw (or are even aware of) Muhammad Ali vs. Antonio Inoki - a fight that took place in Japan - Ali's legs got destroyed in that fight - not surprisingly Ali stayed standing and Inoki stayed on the floor and kicked Ali's legs... (I think this fight was the inspiration for Rocky vs. Thunderlips in Rocky II)


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't care what the rules are, in their primes Mike Tyson would kill Anderson Silva. People forget how unbelievable he was at his peak. He not only had a much better offensive game but he also had a better defensive game then Anderson. Hell RJJ in his prime would school Anderson.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

tyson normally weighed in the 230-240 range, so only 30ish pounds over silva's LHW size.
tyson is also 4 inches shorter with a 6" reach deficit. 
tyson has fought many heavyweights with more reach and height. 

the only issue of the height is the knees will come easier for anderson. other than that, tyson's chin and body were tested often and until buster douglas (which people still think may have been a dive for a payday), never even looks stunned form these blows. 

if we're talking prime tyson vs prime anderson with no takedowns, no ref's, anderson would hit first and tyson would walk through it for the murder... then cannibalization.... of anderson. 

like someone said before; tyson was a kid from the streets who wanted to hurt people, and some lucky coach talked him into getting into the gym and channeling that anger into the ring only. he may have found his mental and spiritual balance now.... but back then, in his 35-0 win streak, tyson will cause a hurting on any single person not armed or armored in the scenario you are giving.

now, an actual streetfight, where if the person falls down and you don't have to let them up as you do in this imaginary world you've created, anderson has all the victory conditions: bjj, take downs, ground control. if anderson knew who he was fighting was a boxing only guy, would of started with like a flying heel hook and taken all of tyson's skills away from him in a second, then it would be just a few moments until dead iron mike.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This thread is tripping.

What's the point, talking about Mike Tysons fantastic head movement and defence? Defence against what? Boxers is what. The man was drilled in a very specific art. He's not expecting foot, shin, knee, elbow etc. It's not a fair question at all. 

I honestly feel Tyson beating Anderson in MMA striking is about as likely as Anderson beating Tyson in a boxing match. I would give both of them 0% chance.

This is an absurd debate which only serves to diminish the skills of one of these great men. Both of them are stunning fighters. They will forever have my gratitude for the moments they have given me. :hug:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Very unfair argument as many have stated. Both were/are the best at what they do.... Here's an interesting thing though:

If this was comparing Silva vs. prime Tyson in just a street fight, I'd bet heavily on the fact that Tyson would eat a few knees/kicks to get inside and demolish Silva with his power. He was a savage from the streets that was harnessed in the ring.

I know they are 'what ifs' but man, both guys in their primes are/were scary dudes.

:thumb01:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tyson. Unless he came in never sparring against headkicks. But he could explode in and knock Anderson out. Who knows though, boxers don't see kicks coming and it only takes one. Anderson would be capable of winning in an MMA setting, hell he could take him down and sub him if he doesn't sit in clinch and eat a Tyson uppercut. But he could perhaps get a easy trip or regular shot TD and easily sub him. 

In a striking only, I would give a decent edge to Tyson, but Anderson would have a chance with a headkick/somehow leg kicking the shit out of Mike.

In a boxing match, Anderson obviously has no chance.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Put them both in an alley/street in their prime. Fight to the death. Tyson walks away the winner.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> You apologise as if you are the bearer of bad news but in reality you are merely offering your opinion.


Well I am the bearer of bad news, because this forum seems flooded with people who somehow belive Anderson Silva would win a stand up fight against a Tyson in his prime.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I feel like Anderson being such a slow starter would get him KO'd early in the fight. Tyson didn't waste time. He went at you like an animal.

And let's be real here. Anderson has never fought a striker on someone like Tyson's level. Especially with the size and power Tyson has. The closest person he's fought is Vitor Belfort and the skill gap is miles apart between Vitor and Tyson.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

Anderson would take a nap, no way he could deal with Tyson's ability to close distance or his power.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> You apologise as if you are the bearer of bad news but in reality you are merely offering your opinion.
> 
> A muay thai fighter with good hands is about as good of a matchup you can get against a pure boxer.
> 
> I would be shocked if Tyson was even able to find his range before being finished brutally.





Soojooko said:


> This thread is tripping.
> 
> What's the point, talking about Mike Tysons fantastic head movement and defence? Defence against what? Boxers is what. The man was drilled in a very specific art. He's not expecting foot, shin, knee, elbow etc. It's not a fair question at all.
> 
> ...


These two dudes speak the truth. Anderson is the master at distance, footwork, head movement. Tyson wouldn't get close before he has his legs chopped in half. Its not even close. Knees, teet kicks, leg kicks and head kicks would allbe Tysons undoing.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> These two dudes speak the truth. Anderson is the master at distance, footwork, head movement. Tyson wouldn't get close before he has his legs chopped in half. Its not even close. Knees, teet kicks, leg kicks and head kicks would allbe Tysons undoing.


yep im with yall too.

Anderson's first kick tyson would fall. There is literally a thing called shin and leg conditioning.. something im sure tyson has never done and unless you have done it and are very very very used to be kicked in the legs, Silva's leg kick is going to chop you in half. For a fair comparison it's just like a body punch. You hit some random dude that never trained before and hes going to fall right over. You hit a boxer in the body and he's going to take it no problem until he gets hit about 15 more times. 

Like its been said : 

Pure stand up - Silva 100% of the time.
Pure boxing - tyson 100% of the time.
Fight till death - Silva obviously rofl.. I mean how many seconds would it take silva to take tyson down and choke him out? probably no more than 30


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

A lot of issues I have with giving this to Anderson is that Anderson really enjoys boxing these days. The street fight concept is that they're unprepared for their opponent. I think Anderson would start off trying to box Tyson and get KO'ed in a couple of seconds.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> These two dudes speak the truth. Anderson is the master at distance, footwork, head movement. Tyson wouldn't get close before he has his legs chopped in half. Its not even close. Knees, teet kicks, leg kicks and head kicks would allbe Tysons undoing.


I think you are all insane. Like others have mentioned Anderson has never seen anyone with a fraction of the striking ability of a prime Tyson. He wasn't just raw power he was also an incredible student of the game and has freakish speed and confidence. When Cus was alive, Tyson was arguably the best of all time. That Tyson would eat Anderson for lunch and spit out his bones. Tyson's knowledge and understanding was exceptional. That is often forgotten by his freakish physical abilities.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Anderson isn't as epic in Boxing as he is in MMA... so I really think Tyson would win in a boxing match. Anderson's only hope would be to stay far away and tag Tyson with very accurate shots... and beat him thru accumulative damage.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OU said:


> I think you are all insane. Like others have mentioned Anderson has never seen anyone with a fraction of the striking ability of a prime Tyson. He wasn't just raw power he was also an incredible student of the game and has freakish speed and confidence. When Cus was alive, Tyson was arguably the best of all time. That Tyson would eat Anderson for lunch and spit out his bones. Tyson's knowledge and understanding was exceptional. That is often forgotten by his freakish physical abilities.


Man, Tyson was quite overrated. Don't get me wrong. The way you descibed him is pretty accurate. But so many people see him as the greatest or one of the greatest when in actual fact, he wasn't. Good head movement, raw power and good speed were his best assets. What would happen if he got caught with a head kick and stumbled? He would eat another kick then get foot stomped to death. Tyson is quite overrated in many circles.

_Now...if the debate was between Anderson and Sugar Ray Robinson. That might be a different matter. _

Others who concure that Tyson was overrated or not even in a top ten boxer all time list.

ESPN. 
http://espn.go.com/page2/s/list/mostoverrated.html

Boxing.about.com
http://boxing.about.com/od/history/a/50_greatest.htm

Bleacherreport
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-top-10-greatest-fighters-of-all-time/page/11

Ringside boxing show
http://www.ringsideboxingshow.com/All-TimeTop10s.htm

Theres loads more but I got bored searching.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm saying that during his absolute peak, which may not have been very long. But when Cus was alive Tyson was a young, hungry but still dedicated animal. He studied the game and it's history and IMO could have held his own vs anyone in the history of boxing. He was still a killer outside of his peak, but for a short moment he was GOAT status IMO.

Man the "what if" with Tyson and if Cus was alive for longer.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OU said:


> I'm saying that during his absolute peak, which may not have been very long. But when Cus was alive Tyson was a young, hungry but still dedicated animal. He studied the game and it's history and IMO could have held his own vs anyone in the history of boxing. He was still a killer outside of his peak, but for a short moment he was GOAT status IMO.
> 
> Man the "what if" with Tyson and if Cus was alive for longer.


Fair enough. I'd like to reiterate that Anderson vs Sugar Ray Robinson would have been a better debate. :thumb01:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

In a k-1 style match its much closer
Boxing Tyson would work Silva
street fight just standing I say Tyson lands a punch and KOs him


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I think in this thread we have to agree to disagree, this match up is so ridiculous fantasy wise that everything is hearsay.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

So we're talking about Prime Mike Tyson vs. Prime Anderson Silva.

Are we talking a Boxing match, or an MMA match? So Anderson Silva agrres ti fight Tyson at 206, and Tyson is around 230. 

In a Boxing match: Tyson lands one solid punch in the first round and hurts Silva, or K.O.'s him.

In an MMA match: Silva takes Tyson down and submits him in the first round.

In a street fight? Prime Tyson 

Who is the better fighter? Prime Silva.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd give it to prime Tyson.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Mike Tyson in his prime would the scariest mother effer to face in a street fight on the planet. You would probably be carried off in a stretcher missing both ears, your nuts, and have your face caved in so bad you would wear a bag the rest of your life.

I think if you fought Anderson in a street fight it would be the opposite. Anderson would probably knock you down once or twice, laugh at you, and walk away. Tyson would brutalize you then try to eat your children.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Mike Tyson in his prime would the scariest mother effer to face in a street fight on the planet. You would probably be carried off in a stretcher missing both ears, your nuts, and have your face caved in so bad you would wear a bag the rest of your life.
> 
> *I think if you fought Anderson in a street fight it would be the opposite. Anderson would probably knock you down once or twice, laugh at you, and walk away. Tyson would brutalize you then try to eat your children*.


Lol, eloquently put.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> I think this would happen. Tyson was way bigger and stronger and had an excellent chin. Tyson by left hook KO.


No. Tyson was 5'10 220.

Hardly way bigger.

Anderson would probably just kick him and be done with it just like every other kickboxer vs boxer match.


The best one was probably Ray Mercer vs Bojansky.

Remy kicked him once in the head Ray Mercer turned around and quit.



Also yes Tyson is horrifyingly overrated.

Yes he had skills and crushed people however he had obvious faults and whenever they were exposed it was always 2 million excuses. Mainly tall fighters that knew how to use their reach and fight back against Tysons bullying style.

He never beat a single good fighter in his career, best guy he beat was probably a geriatric Larry Holmes and maybe Michael Spinks.

All the greats he fought crushed him but he always had an excuse so whatever...just another mythological fighter like Shogun in MMA.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Prime Tyson = Silva death.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

HorsepoweR said:


> Prime Tyson = Silva death.


Didn't prime tyson get knocked out?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA striking in an octagon Silva wins. He would have a nearly 6 inch reach advantage and would use his jabs/kicks and movement to keep Tyson out of range while picking him apart.

In a boxing match Tyson wades forward and overpowers Silva easily though.

Where it gets kind of interesting is a MMA striking match in a ring. The ring would allow Tyson to fight Silva into a corner where he could get his range and be dangerous. With his power Tyson could easily KO Silva using the small MMA gloves if he can get in range and bully Silva.

One thing I think worth mentioning is that what made Tyson such a great fighter was his power. Using MMA gloves he might have an issue with breaking his hands the way he throws punches.

So all that said it really isn't comparable, like apples and oranges. Yes they are both fruit(fighters) but nothing else is the same and both are great in different ways.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He never beat a single good fighter in his career


Don't be dissing Frank Bruno.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Don't be dissing Frank Bruno.


LMFAO


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No. Tyson was 5'10 220.
> 
> He never beat a single good fighter in his career, best guy he beat was probably a geriatric Larry Holmes and maybe Michael Spinks.
> 
> All the greats he fought crushed him but he always had an excuse so whatever...just another mythological fighter like Shogun in MMA.


LOL - do you forget that he was the youngest heavyweight champion ever and he beat everyone until Diouglas:

"quick" Tillis 
"bonecrusher" Smith 
Pinklon Thomas
Trevor Berbick
Tony Tucker 
Tyrell Biggs
Tony Tubbs
Micheal Spinks 
Razor Ruddock

These were the best of their day, he never ducked anyone. Short of going back and forward in time and fighting people from other eras, what else was he supposed to do? Anyway, once Cus D'Amato died and Robin Givens and her mother got their fithy claws into him, it was just a matter of time - 

Watch his early fights and see him swivel and flex at the hips to avoid shots and maximize his own power, that couple with his hand speed, and solid chin made him a very, very hard oponent for anyone.

Once he lost his speed, and most importantly his lateral movement he became just another undersized heavyweight who spent 180 seconds of every round looking for a one punch knock out. 

Even then, he only really lost to Douglas, Hollyfield and Lewis - the last two fights of his career were just cashing in on his name, and were just a paycheck - I doubt he spared or trained for either fight.

And anyone who suggests that Tyson took a dive against Douglas probably also believes that it was the US Government that took down the WTT on 9/11

'nuff said


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my god Silva would wreck him so bad in a kickboxing fight, with any style gloves. It's a nightmare matchup for Tyson. Anderson is long and fights long, has incredible timing, a huge arsenal of KO weapons, and an iron chin.


edit: as far as "scary" streetfighters go, Anderson is much scarier. It's terrifying to think he's a guy no wrestler could take down, he can drop you with 8 different things easily, and on the ground he decides which arms to break; if he wants to choke you to death; if he wants to just cut you apart with elbows.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

A prime Tyson would take Silva's head right off, literally. No question about it.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

MMA wise, Tyson's low, aggressive style would play too much to Anderson's Thai clinch I think. His head defense would lead to him eating knee after knee from the already taller, rangy fighter. Pure boxing, Silva keeps Tyson away with his super powerful jab until one hook or uppercut lands and the Spider folds. Or Mike eats a zillion more jabs and mentally folds... 

Anderson takes this probably 7/10 times. I'm a huge fan of Iron Mike, but Anderson is a much more evolved striker who happens to owe some of that to Tyson. It's sort of like comparing a 60's era muscle car to a new GTR.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Put Silva in the ring against JDS and he would get eaten alive. Throw JDS in the ring against a prime Tyson and he would get dummied in under 30 seconds.

Not hard to figure out what Tyson would do to Silva.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Put Silva in the ring against JDS and he would get eaten alive. Throw JDS in the ring against a prime Tyson and he would get dummied in under 30 seconds.
> 
> Not hard to figure out what Tyson would do to Silva.


This is possibly one of the worst frankensteins of MMAmath/boxingmath and speculation without intelligent argument I've ever seen.


Drew Fickett beat Koscheck who beat Rumble who outboxed Arlovski who trained with Freddy Roach, not hard to figure out that everyone who Freddy Roach trained would get dummied by Drew Fickett.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Silva takes Tyson in any kind of fight 90% of the time. Tyson, in his prime, was a plodder with devastating power. A plodder, with power or otherwise, is a tailor made opponent for Silva to showcase his ninja skills. Just Boxing, Silva circles, makes Tyson miss, then drops him with either hand. MMA stand up, Tyson gets his face kicked in. But..., with Tyson's power, one would have to assume that if he landed, he'd win by KO. The real question is, could Tyson land on Silva? I say yes, but only 1 of 10 times, hence Silva taking the fight only 90% of the time.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> This is possibly one of the worst frankensteins of MMAmath/boxingmath and speculation without intelligent argument I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> Drew Fickett beat Koscheck who beat Rumble who outboxed Arlovski who trained with Freddy Roach, not hard to figure out that everyone who Freddy Roach trained would get dummied by Drew Fickett.


Silva getting dummied by much bigger and more powerful fighters isn't hard to figure out. Even he has his limits, you're welcome.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Silva getting dummied by much bigger and more powerful fighters isn't hard to figure out. Even he has his limits, you're welcome.


Yep, Tyson was way bigger. Especially since Tyson was four inches shorter, had almost six inches less reach, and weighed the same as Silva. 


Tyson has been KO'd several times, Silva has never been dropped in his career. 


Let's make this more fun. Who would win in a kickboxing match? Tyson with two broken hands or Silva with two broken hands? :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Yep, Tyson was way bigger. Especially since Tyson was four inches shorter, had almost six inches less reach, and weighed the same as Silva.
> 
> 
> Tyson has been KO'd several times, Silva has never been dropped in his career.
> ...


That's great and all but Tyson fought at 220 pounds and completely murdered fighters much bigger then he was.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Yep, Tyson was way bigger. Especially since Tyson was four inches shorter, had almost six inches less reach, and weighed the same as Silva.
> 
> 
> Tyson has been KO'd several times, Silva has never been dropped in his career.
> ...


Uh, have you not seen Anderson vs Chael 1? If little pillow hands wrestler himself could drop Silva, then Tyson in 4oz gloves could put Andy in a coma. Anderson's chin has NEVER tasted power like Iron Mike's. I'm not saying Tyson wins this handily but let's at least not rule him out so quickly. Mike also faced only HW strikers who were at the time considered top guys. Anderson has faced far fewer upper level MMA strikers.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

In a boxingmatch Tyson would win, in any other fight Silva would wreck him. Tyson has no kicks, knees, elbows in his aresenal and Silva is taller than him & can use his range and timing.

Silva is a kickboxer, Tyson is not, hence Silva wins a kickboxing match.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> In a boxingmatch Tyson would win, in any other fight Silva would wreck him. Tyson has no kicks, knees, elbows in his aresenal and Silva is taller than him & can use his range and timing.
> 
> Silva is a kickboxer, Tyson is not, hence Silva wins a kickboxing match.



Pretty straightforward.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

evilappendix said:


> It's sort of like comparing a 60's era muscle car to a new GTR.


Take this GTR to any drag strip in America to see what 60's era muscle cars will do to it right now. No turns allowed, of course.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Take this GTR to any drag strip in America to see what 60's era muscle cars will do to it right now. No turns allowed, of course.


Make load noises then lose to the GTR?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Take this GTR to any drag strip in America to see what 60's era muscle cars will do to it right now. No turns allowed, of course.


The mid 11s that a GTR can run on STREET TIRES is more than competitive with most 1960s muscle cars. Hell most of them ran like 13s in real life. 

edit: just confirmed, the '68 cuda was the fastest car ever produced in the 60s and it ran anywhere from an 11.8-12.00 quarter. Yep, the track monster GTR still beats them at mid 11.


DOUBLE EDIT: the GTR is still stupid, the steering wheel blocks the dash and it feels like driving a floating tank. The Ultima GTR is the best street car ever made and when the new Rx-7 comes out on a Furai platform it'll take the crown. SO THERE.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Silva is a kickboxer, Tyson is not, hence Silva wins a kickboxing match.


A strong puncher always has a chance. Think Boetsch vs Okami, Duffee vs Russow, Kongo vs Barry.

Tyson was a very powerful puncher with good in close technique and a solid chin. If he could get in range of Silva he could definitely do damage even with his limited arsenal. 

That is why in my original post I said that in an octagon I believe Silva would pick Tyson apart as it is fairly easy to keep distance. In a ring I still think Tyson could make things interesting, he was very good at pressing his opponents up into the corner/ropes and beating them up and could do the same to Silva.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

MMA - Anderson
Boxing - Mike
Street fight - Mike, but right now, Anderson.

Mike was a monster quite literally, Anderson is talented. What Anderson does through his skill Mike did through his rage, both artists in the ring.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> That's great and all but Tyson fought at 220 pounds and completely murdered fighters much bigger then he was.


No he didn't.

Most heavyweights are similar weight as Tyson..only taller. Plus Mike fought a lot of guys like Spinks and Holyfield who were light heavyweights and cruiser weights.

The only big guy he fought was Lewis who destroyed him when Tyson was past his prime.

Seriously the Klitschkos are former kickboxer and historically are two of the tallest, heaviest heavyweights in history. In MMA they'd be about Overeem size.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Make load noises then lose to the GTR?


No way, my friend, but surely I don't mean a standard factory 60's muscle car, but that's good material for another thread, indeed.
Also I couldn't take anything from the GTR, as a superb machine it is.

Anyway, I will just to throw something about the topic to confuse people who already spotted on this is a clear derail.  
Since we are talking about fighters who belong to completely different categories and eras, as well, like the GTR and a muscle car, the GTR, like Anderson, is a way more evolved car , counting with great technologies making it a complete sport car. It will run, corner and brake as greatly as Anderson will kick, knee and move around. The classic muscle car in the other hand, like Mike Tyson, would probably take a beat up in any other area compared to the modern GTR, unless we are speaking about raw power. In this area, under the tunning hability of a good mechanic (it does not have to be Cus D'Amato caliber, though, as Tyson was highly tuned up himself) and good old fashion set of cheap parts from Summitracing.com, the beasts from the past blast GTRs in any 1/4 mile drag strip as a routine and, yes, loads of noises are expected. NHRA all day, my friend.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> No he didn't.
> 
> Most heavyweights are similar weight as Tyson..only taller. Plus Mike fought a lot of guys like Spinks and Holyfield who were light heavyweights and cruiser weights.
> 
> ...



What in the world are you going on about?

Tyson fought at 220 in his prime (more like 215-218) and yes he did fight opponents who were much taller, more experienced, at least just as heavy weight wise and almost all of them had a longer reach advantage then he did. The problem for Tyson's opponents was that beyond his mind blowing knock out power he was also great defensively, had an excellent chin and was lightning fast on his feet. All people want to remember is he had knock out power, not true in the slightest. You don't clear a HW division in a few years and knock everyone TFO if you aren't absolutely great. We're talking about a boxing HW legend, not some ******* cans who Silva has beat at LHW and MW that couldn't hold a candle to even an average HW boxer.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ptw said:


> MMA - Anderson
> Boxing - Mike
> Street fight - Mike, but right now, Anderson.
> 
> Mike was a monster quite literally, Anderson is talented. What Anderson does through his skill Mike did through his rage, both artists in the ring.


Came to post this. Mike often tried to describe the level of rage he had as a kid and still states he can't put it into words. He also, like Anderson Silva, just had natural born athleticism. I remember in an early interview a guy who almost took Tyson on said he first saw him when he was 13. He couldn't believe the beast of a man he was looking at was 13. He was too afraid that Tyson would beat his potential fighters so he declined. He said he still thinks he made the right decision for his fighters, but possibly the wrong decision for Tyson.

Long story short, in his prime Tyson made up for some technique with controlled aggression which allowed him to be the lightest HW with 1 punch KO power. Scary thought!

To counter, Prime AS vs Prime Tyson in anything but a boxing match or street fight, AS schools him from dusk till dawn.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Tyson would put Anderson out in a Boxing/Kickboxing hybrid fight.

Tyson wasn't slow and plodding. the hype behind Tyson never came from his punching power, it came from him having speed behind it and actually having some boxing skills unlike all the other fighters of his build i.e Frazier,Marciano and Dempsey etc. who would slowly come forward and take a few shots to get inside while Tyson wouldn't.

Obviously Anderson could land a knee or kick but i'd bet the house on Mike closing the distance first and putting Silva out.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Vitor style front kick, push kicks, flying knee, ect. Silva is as skilled with his tools as Tyson is his. Silva just has more to work with.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I take it most of you have never tried to box with a high level muay thai guy.. Well timed leg and body teeps and front leg body kicks will stop your opponents momentum to the point where if you are good enough your opponent will never even be able to get into range. I can't get anything off when I try to box with an ex Muay Thai champion and he's about 5'5 and fought at 115lbs and he doesn't even have any real boxing ability. Anderson does. 

Couple that with Tyson never eating leg kicks, having to block head kicks or even see teeps/teepercuts coming I think he would struggle, Anderson has boxed with some beasts at Freddie Roach's gym, but Tyson never spent a day with a muay thai guy. 

I think 6 leg kicks and Tyson wouldn't be able to walk anymore, I don't think Anderson would play it like that though.. Once you eat a few leg kicks and you don't know how to block properly your hands naturally go down, then comes the head kick.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Aiken said:


> LOL - do you forget that he was the youngest heavyweight champion ever and he beat everyone until Diouglas:
> 
> "quick" Tillis
> "bonecrusher" Smith
> ...


All of which are cans... In fact Klitz brothers fought better competition than him.

Also there's been proof that he ducked an out of shape Foreman. I've followed boxing for awhile and would say Tyson was awesome to watch. But lets call it for what it is.. he was a spectacle but his competition is the reason he looked good.

He would loose to anyone with great boxing and ability to tie you up in a clinch. He's vastly overrated. Even the Cus days, he would lose to Lewis and Holyfield(see the clinch part).


----------



## cyborgleg (Apr 7, 2009)

Prime Tyson is eons ahead of Anderson Silva in striking. Tyson would be way too fast and powerful in any type of stand up fight. Tyson would decapitate or break him in half within the first two minutes.


----------

